# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  Debian SID für Dummies ;)

## drummermonkey

Dieses Tutorial hat als Ziel Debian SID mit grafischer Oberfläche, deutscher Sprachunterstützung und mit ein paar nützlichen Tools zu installieren.
Ausserdem werden wird ein eigener Kernel als Debian Paket (.deb) gebaut, oder alternativ ein vorgefertigter Kernel in der Aktuellen Version installiert.

_Ich gebe zu bedenken das es sich bei SID um den Unstable-Zweig von Debian handelt.
Allerdings hatte ich noch nie wirkliche Probleme mit SID, die nicht innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen behoben wurden._

Dazu noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus channel.debian.de/faq(thx pcm)



> unstable, testing, stable - Was soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Wenn du diese Frage stellst, dann lautet die Antwort stable.
> 
> Wer "unstable" nimmt, der darf nicht fragen. Unstable verwenden bedeutet: wenn etwas kaputt ist, dann muß man entweder warten, bis es repariert ist oder es selber reparieren. Debian-Mailinglisten verfolgen ist Pflicht.
> 
> Auch für "testing" sollte man bereits ein fundiertes Wissen über Debian und sein Paketsystem besitzen und Fehler im Zweifelsfall selbst ausbessern können.


*Fragen, Kritik, Vorschläge und Verbesserungen bitte hier ins Forum.*

So, jetzt aber ans eingemachte:

1) Installation
2) Einführung in Apt *-> In Arbeit*
3) Grafische Oberfläche installieren 
4) Deutsche Sprachunterstützung
5) Das System aktuell & schlank halten *-> In Arbeit*
6) Kernelupdate *-> In Arbeit*
7) Debian und NVidia Treiber (von Susu)
8) Kleine Debian-Helferlein die einem das (Administrator)Leben erleichtern
9) Debian und Blackdown Java
10) Debian Sid mit dem Journaling Filesystem XFS (von HolgerW)
...wünsche für mehr gerne per pn.

----------


## drummermonkey

*1) Installation* 

*1.1) Minimalinstallation von Debian Woody*

Da für Debian SID noch keine vernünftig installierbaren ISO's existieren, beginnen wir mit einem minimalen, frisch aufgesetztem Debian Woody. Hierbei installieren wir keine zusätzlichen Pakete, die nicht unbedingt benötigt werden.

_Alle die schon ein lauffähiges Debian Woody haben, können diesen schritt überspringen, aber Vorsicht, je mehr Pakete installiert sind, umso eher kommt es zu Konflikten und schlecht gelösten Abhängigkeiten, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen werde/kann_

Als erstes solltest du dir die erste (Non-US) Debian Woody CD ziehen, die du zum Beispiel hier finden kannst. Diese brennst du dann auf CD und bootest von ihr.
 Beim booten solltest du 

```
bf24
```

 als Bootoption angeben, da ansonsten ein 2.2.x Kernel installiert wird, anstatt des 2.4ers.
Die Installation selbst ist eigentlich so gut wie selbsterklärend, und sollte auch für nicht allzu Linux-Erfahrene kein unüberwindbares Hindernis sein.

_Nach dem Reboot während der Konfiguration solltest du weder Tasksel noch dselect ausführen, und es bei der minimalen Installation belassen!_

Für Leute mit DSL-Zugang steht das Tool pppoeconf zur verfügung, um den DSL-Zugang zu konfigurieren. 
Einfach als root 

```
pppoeconf
```

 ausführen. Jetz sollte dein DSL-Modem automatisch gefunden werden. Der Rest sollte selbsterklärend sein. 

Wenn bis hierher alles glatt ging, gehen wir jetzt weiter zum Update von Debian Woody auf Debian SID.

*1.2) Upgrade Woody -> SID*
Wenn du Apt noch nicht für Quellen aus dem Internet konfiguriert hast, dann machen wir das jetzt. Als erstes führst du 

```
apt-setup
```

 als root aus.

Bei der Frage, ob non-us Pakete installiert werden sollen, solltest du mit ja antworten.
Ob du non-free und contrib mit ja beantwortest ist geschmachssache, ich würde es dir empfehlen, weil du z.B. Flash über Apt sonst nicht installieren kannst.
Jetzt wählst du noch einen, am besten deutschen Mirror aus. ftp.de.debian.org ist immer eine gute wahl.
Die Frage ob du den security-mirror einfügen willst, kannst du mit nein beantworten, für SID gibt es keine quelle auf diesem Server, die Updates kommen direkt in den SID-Zweig

Nachdem du wieder auf der Konsole bist, führst du

```
nano -w  /etc/apt/sources.list
```

 (wieder als root) aus, und löschst den Eintrag für die CD.
Als nächstes editierst du die restlichen Zeilen so, das du aus jedem stable ein unstable machst, um die Quellen für Debian SID umzuändern.
Die /etc/apt/sources.list sollte nun etwa so aussehen:

```
deb http://debian.tu-bs.de/debian/ unstable main non-free contrib
deb-src http://debian.tu-bs.de/debian/ unstable main non-free contrib
deb http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US unstable/non-US main contrib non-free
deb-src http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US unstable/non-US main contrib non-free
```

Jetzt speicherst du die Datei ab und führst als root

```
apt-get update
```

 aus, um die Paketdatenbank zu aktualisieren.

Klappt das ohne Fehlermeldung, können wir Woody jetzt auf SID mit einem mutigen (als root)

```
apt-get dist-upgrade
```

 upgraden.

_Nach dem Upgrade unbedingt nochmal lilo als root ausführen. Apt fragt zwar, ob Lilo ausgeführt werden soll, aber auch wenn man mit ja antwortet, wird es nicht ausgeführt.
Führt man LILO nicht erneut aus, ist man nicht in der Lage in sein frisch installiertes Debian SID zu booten!
_ 

So, das war auch alles, du solltest jetzt Debian SID ohne Probleme booten können.

----------


## drummermonkey

*2) Einführung in Apt*

*2.1) Über die verfügbare Software*

Debian hat soweit ich weiß die größte Auswahl an (für die Distribution zugeschnittenen) Paketen.
Ein entscheidender Vorteil ist, das Debian Programme viel feiner von einander abgrenzt als es die meisten Distributionen tun.

So wird z.B. das kdenetwork Paket in viele kleine unterteilt (kmail, knewsticker, knode, korn ...). So lässt sich wirklich eine menge Platz sparen!
Man kann jetz also entweder z.B. kmail einzeln installieren, das Metapackage kdenetwork, was die komplette Palette installiert.

Weiter muss man genau aufpassen wenn man z.B. KDE oder GNome installieren will.
Möchte man die Basispakete von KDE oder Gnome installieren, muss man nicht wie erwartet die pakete gnome und/oder kde installieren. Diese Installieren eine komplette Desktopumgebung ink. Webbrowser, Audioplayer, Office-Suite und vieles mehr.
Die Basispakete heißen dagegen kdebase bzw. gnome-core diese installieren nur die nötigen Pakete und man kann selber die Pakete zusätzlich installieren die man braucht, und hat nicht viele Pakete die man nicht braucht installiert.

*2.2) Die wichtigsten Befehle zur Installation/Deinstallation und zum updaten.*
Die wohl am meisten benutzten tools sind [I]apt-get[/I und _apt-cache_ 

_Alternativ kann man auch dselect nutzen, was durchaus seine Vorteile hat, aber auch etwas komplizierter zu handhaben ist. Ich werde im weiteren nicht darauf eingehen_

*2.2.1) apt-get*

_Alle hier genannten Befehle müssen mit root-Rechten ausgeführt werden._

*apt-get update*


```
apt-get update
```

 gleicht die Liste der verfügbaren Software auf dem/den Server(n) mit der lokalen Liste ab.

*apt-get upgrade* 


```
apt-get upgrade
```

 führt ein Upgrade auf alle Installierten Pakete aus.

*apt-get install*  


```
apt-get install paketname(n)
```

Lädt ein Paket vom Server und installiert/konfiguriert es. paketname muss durch einen oder mehrere Paketnamen ersetzt werden.

*apt-get remove*


```
apt-get remove paketname(n)
```

Deinstalliert ein Paket. Auch hier muss Paketname durch einen oder mehrer Paketnamen ersetzt werden.

_Sollen zusätzlich die Konfigurationsdateien entfernt werden, kann man die option --purge mit angeben._

*apt-get clean* 

```
apt-get clean
```

 löscht alle zuvor heruntergeladenen Pakete die in /var/cache/apt/archives/  und /var/cache/apt/archives/partial liegen.

_Wenn du die Pakete per Hand gelöscht werden, darf das Verzeichnis partial in /var/cache/apt/archives nicht gelöscht werden! also niemals mit rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives löschen! Ansonsten funktioniert Apt nicht bis man das Verzeichnis per Hand wieder Angelegt hat_

*2.2.2) apt-cache*
kommt...

----------


## drummermonkey

*3) Grafische Oberfläche installieren* 

*3.1) XFree86 installieren*


Wichtig für den Anfang zu wissen ist, dass das Paket welches einen funktionsfähigen X-Server installiert _x-window-system-core_ heißt. 
Es gibt auch noch ein Paket namens _x-window-system_, allerdings installiert dieses einigen Kram, den die meisten gar nicht brauchen, und wir wollen ja nachher noch die wahl zwischen den Display-Managern, Terminal-Emulatoren und Font-Servern selber treffen oder?

_Such auf jeden fall schonmal deine Monitordaten raus (Handbuch/Internet). Ausserdem solltest du natürlich den Typ deiner Grafikkarte/Maus/Tastatur kennen._ 

Mit einem beherzten 

```
apt-get install x-window-system-core
```

 installierst du jetzt also X. Die Konfiguration sollte keine größeren Probleme bereiten.

_NVidia Grafikkartenbesitzer sollten angeben, nicht das Framebuffer-Device zu benutzen, das X bei "dri" bei den Mudulen entfernen und keine "defaul dri section" erzeugen lassen_

Wenn der xserver jetzt mit einem 


```
startx
```

 startet kannst du ihn mit strg+alt+backspace wieder beenden und du kannst mit der installation eines Window Managers oder einer Desktop Environment fortfahren.

*3.2) einen Window Manager/eine Desktop Environment installieren.*

Jetzt hast du zum ersten mal die Qual der Wahl  :Wink:  Ich will hier nicht zu tief ins Detail gehen,  die wahl ist jedem selber überlassen. Window Manager zu instalieren wie Waimea, Fluxbox, Blackbox, Enlightenment (usw.) sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

für GNome/KDE gibt es allerdings 2 Besonderheiten zu beachten

*3.2.1.) KDE*

Es ist zu empfehlen KDE nicht per 

```
apt-get install kde
```

 da dabei fast die komplette KDE-Palette (also die kompletten Pakete kdenetwork kdemultimedia etc.) und noch einiges mehr installiert wird.

Besser ist es mit 

```
apt-get install kdebase
```

  nur die nötigsten Pakete zu installieren und Programme die man benötigt per Hand zu installieren. So kann man z.B. kmail installieren ohne gleich das komplette kdenetwork-Paket zu installieren.
Meiner Meinung nach ein großer Vorteil von Debian.

_flo87 hat folgenden tip eingesand:_
Die kdebase installation bringt folgendes Problem mit sich: 


> kdebase: Depends: ksysguard but it is not going to be installed


Das problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen. einfach http://snapshot.debian.net/archive/2...7.0-6_i386.deb  ( http://snapshot.debian.net/archive/2003/06/24/debian/pool/main/l/lm-sensors/libsensors-1debian1_2.7.0-6_i386.deb) herunterladen und mit 

```
dpkg -i  libsensors-1debian1_2.7.0-6_i386.deb
```

 installieren.
Danach lässt sich KDE ohne Fehler installieren.

*3.2.2.) GNome*

Auch GNome sollte man besser nicht mit 

```
apt-get install gnome
```

 installieren, weil auch da viel unnötiges Zeug mitinstalliert wird.

Um nur das das nötigste für GNome zu installieren, mach einfach ein 

```
apt-get install gnome-core
```

 . Danach kannst du die restlichen Programme nachinstallieren.

*3.3.) Terminal Emulator*

Dieser Teil soll dich eigentlich nur daran erinnern das nicht jeder Windowmanager auch einen Terminal-Emulator mitinstalliert. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein kannst du dir mit


```
apt-get install x-terminal-emulator
```

 alternativen anzeigen lassen.

hier mal 3:

*Eterm* hat den Vorteil das es das Programm Esetroot mitliefert mit dem du ein Hintergrundbild einstellen kannst (z.B. für blackbox, fluxbox etc. waimea installiert AFAIK Eterms gleich mit.)
Ausserdem unterstützt eterm Transparenz, was das ganze sehr schick aussehen lassen kann.

*aterm* ist auch eine beliebte Alternative die auch Transparenz unterstützt

*xterm* ist das standard-Terminal von X, und ist wohl auf fast jedem Rechner vorhanden.

*3.4.) Display Manager*

Damit du dich in X bequem einloggen kannst ohne es immer aus der Konsole starten musst, kannst du einen Display Manager installieren.

Zur Auswahl stehen z.B.

*xdm*, der Standard Displaymanager von X. Ohne besondere Funktionen, aber dafür schlank und ohne besondere Abhängigkeiten.

*gdm* von Gnome, braucht auch dementsprechend teile der GNome-libs, dafür aber schick.

*kdm* von KDE, abhängig von einigen KDE-Libs, auch sehr schick.

*wdm* nicht ganz so schick wie kdm und gdm, dafür aber funktionaler als xdm. Einen blick ist er für nicht-KDE und nicht GNome-user in jedem Fall wert.

*3.5.) X Font Server* 

Hier stehen 2 zur Auswahl. xfs der auch im x-window-system Paket ist und xfs-xtt mit TrueType support.

*xfs* lässt sich ohne weiteres einfach mit  

```
apt-get install xfs
```

 installieren.

*xfs-xtt* wird auch einfach mit 

```
apt-get install xfs-xtt
```

 installiert, allerdings muss man die Zeile 


> FontPath     "unix/:7100"


 in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 in


> FontPath     "unix/:7110"


 umändern.

----------


## drummermonkey

*4) Deutsche Sprachunterstützung* 

Debian Deutsch bei zu bringen ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

*4.1) Die nötigen Pakete installieren*

Zuerst "apt-getten"  :Wink:  wir Pakete zur Übersetzung und konfiguration benötigt werden.


```
apt get install aspell-de ding ingerman trans-de-en wngerman language-env locales manpages-de doc-linux-de
```

Es wird wohl nicht jeder jedes Paket brauchen, aber gehen wir mal die sichere Seite  :Wink: .

*4.2) Locales generieren und entsprechende Umgebungsvariablen setzen.*

Jetz generieren wir erstmal die locales die wir brauchen und setzen globale Umgebungsvariablen.
Dazu führen wir 

```
apt-get install localeconf
```

 aus.

Dabei gehst du folgendermassen vor:

1. 


> Manage locale configuration files with debconf?


-> ja

2. 


> Please select the default system locale.


->  de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

3. 


> Select the environment settings that should override the default locale.


-> alle markieren

4. Die nächsten Dialoge alle mit 

-> de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
beantworten.

Die benötigten locales werden jetzt automatisch erzeugt.

Du kannst die Einstellungen jederzeit mit 


```
dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
```

 wiederholen.

*4.3) Umgebungsvariablen setzen und einige andere Einstellungen*

Dazu müssen wir nur 

```
 set-language-env
```

 ausführen.

Die Konfiguration sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.

Sprache -> deutsch
Land -> germany
euro sign -> ja
Rest -> Enter (optional kann man einiges auch weglassen, aber wer sich nicht sicher ist, lieber Enter...)

*4.4) Benötigte Fonts für X installieren*

Damit auch unter X der Support für Umlaute etc. vorhanden ist, müssen wir noch 3 Pakete installieren.



```
apt-get install xfonts-base-transcoded xfonts-100dpi-transcoded xfonts-75dpi-transcoded
```

-----------------------------------------------------

So, das wars auch schon. So sollte es eigentlich gehen.

-----------------------------------------------------

Falls ihr Probleme habt, guckt euch folgende Problemlüsung von _Suso_ an

*Mein Debian kann kein Deutsch* 
-------------------------------------- 
Problem: Obwohl ihr bei der Installation die deutschen locales ausgewählt hat, spricht euer Debian immer noch Englisch mit euch. 

Lösung: Als erstes führt ihr (nochmal) "dpkg-reconfigure locales" aus und wählt die entsprechende(n) aus (je nachdem, ob ihr Eurozeichen wollt, oder nicht). Dann installiert ihr noch "language-env" und führt ALS USER in der Kosole 

set-language-env 

aus. Hier könnt ihr auswählen, welche Sprache ihr benutzen möchtet und für welche Bereiche die Sprache gilt. Evtl. werden euch noch ein paar Pakete vorgeschlagen, die ihr - sofern sie noch nicht vorhanden sind - nachinstallieren könnt (z. B. manpages-de(-dev), xfonts-base-transcoded, xfonts-100dpi-transcoded, xfonts-75dpi-transcoded). Jetzt sollte euer System auch Deutsch mit euch sprechen...

----------


## drummermonkey

*5) Das System aktuell und schlank halten* 

*5.1) Update der installierten Software*

Debian macht einem das Leben eigentlich einfach was das Updaten angeht.
Ein einfaches 

```
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
```

genügt im Normalfall, um die installierte Software zu aktualisieren.
Alternativ zu "apt-get upgrade" kann man auch 

```
apt-get dist-upgrade
```

 benutzen, was Abhängigkeiten komplexer auflöst. 
Bei grösseren updates, Versionssprüngen von z.B. KDE etc. sollte man in jedem fall ein dist-upgrade machen um Probleme zu vermeiden.

*5.2) Unnötige Pakete entfernen*

Eigentlich wollte ich hier das Tool _deborphan_ beschreiben. _Dragon's Might_ hat mich jedoch auf ein Tool *debfoster* aufmerksam gemacht, das einfacher zu bedienen ist, und daher werde ich jetzt erstmal dieses Tool hier beschreiben. Deborphan wird seinen Platz unten unter "kleine Helferlein" finden.

Debfoster zu benutzen ist eigentlich ein Kinderspiel.
Zuerst musst du es mit 

```
apt-get install debfoster
```

 installieren,
danach mit 

```
debfoster
```

 aufrufen.

Jetzt bekommst du von debfoster Fragen gestellt, welche Pakete du behalten willst.
Die drei wichtigsten "Antworten":

*n* -> No: Deinstalliert das Paket, aber *NICHT*  die Abhängigkeiten.
*p* -> Prune: Deinstalliert das Paket und seine Abhängigkeiten die nicht mehr benötigt werden
*y* -> Yes: Behält das Paket mit seinen Abhängigkeiten.

Wichtig ist das Debfoster sich die Angaben merkt. Will man seine eingaben erneut tätigen muss man Debfoster mit 

```
debfoster -n
```

 starten.

----------


## drummermonkey

*6) Kernelupdate* 

*6.1) Eigener Kernel*

Natürlich könnte man genau wie bei jeder anderen Distribution ganz normal den Kernel von www.kernel.org herunterladen, und ihn auf die herkömmliche weise installieren. Aber das hier wäre ja kein Debian-Tutorial, wenn wir nicht die Besonderheiten/Vorteile von Debian nutzen würden oder?

*6.1.1) Installation der benötigten Pakete*

Als erstes suchst du die Kernel Sourcen die du benutzen willst.


```
apt-cache search kernel-source
```

_Ich mache hier mal mit den zur Zeit aktuellen 2.4.22er Sourcen weiter.
Wenn du andere benutzen willst/musst, musst die die Versionsnummer dementsprechend abändern._

Diese installierst du dann mit



```
apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.22
```

So, nun installieren wir noch die Pakete die wir brauchen um den Kernel zu konfigurieren und daraus ein Debian-Paket zu machen:



```
apt-get install ncurses-dev kernel-package
```


*6.1.2) Kernel auspacken und konfigurieren*

Die Kernel-Sourcen liegen jetzt im Verzeichnis /usr/src wo du sie Entpacken kannst.
Dann wechselst du ins Verzeichnis kernel-source-2.x.x und führst dort mit 



```
make menuconfig
```

die Konfiguration des Kernels durch, und speicherst sie natürlich  :Wink: 

[b]6.1.3) Kernel-Paket bauen und installieren.

Jetzt gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Einfach im Verzeichnis bleiben und mit 



```
make-kpkg kernel_image
```

das Paket bauen, welches dann eine verzeichnisebene tiefer liegt (/usr/src). Das ist dann auch schnell mit 



```
dpkg -i kernel(...).deb
```

installiert. Jetzt nochmal 



```
lilo
```

ausgeführt und schon kann man den neuen Kernel Booten (ausser man het einen fehler gemacht, dann muss man wohl erstmal wieder den alten booten und den Kernel neu konfigurieren  :Wink:  ),

----------


## drummermonkey

7) Debian und Nvidia-Treiber

_ Auch zu finden hier , verfasst von Susu_

NVIDIA 
--------- 
Also, das mit den Nvidia-Treibern unter Debian (Woody/Sarge/Sid) geht voll einfach! 
Einfach die neuesten Treiber von der Nvidia-Seite runterladen und mit apt-get die zum Kernel passenden kernel-headers installieren. Eure Kernel-Version findet ihr mit "uname -r" heraus. Wenn ihr dann 

apt-cache search kernel-headers 

eingebt, werden euch alle verfügbaren Kernel-Headers aufgelistet und ihr könnt das entsprechende Paket mit 

apt-get install kernel-headers- 

installieren. Es sollten jetzt zwei Pakete installiert werden: Einmal die "speziellen", GENAU zu eurer Kernel-Version passenden Headers (als Beispiel: kernel-headers-2.4.20-1-k7), und dann noch die generellen Kernel-Headers (als Beispiel: kernel-headers-2.4.20). 

In dem Verzeichnis, in dem der NVIDIA-Treiber, den ihr runtergeladen habt, liegt, führt ihr (als root) folgendes aus: 

sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-XXX.run --kernel-include-path=/usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.X.X.X/include 
(XXX steht natürlich für die entsprechende Version - klar, oder? *g*) 

WICHTIG: Als "kernel-include-path" gebt ihr dann den Pfad zu den "speziellen" an. 

Jetzt sollte der Treiber installiert sein. Ihr müsst dann noch die /etc/X11/XF86config-4 ändern ("nvidia" statt "nv", "dri" auskommentieren, dafür "glx" mit reinnehmen - Beispiele dazu, wie es aussehen soll gibt es hier im Forum!), und nach einem Neustart von X solltet ihr mit einem Nvidia-Logo begrüßt werden...

----------


## drummermonkey

*8) Kleine Debian-Helferlein die einem das (Administrator)Leben erleichtern*

*8.1) Systemkonfiguration*

*8.1.1) update-alternatives (verfasst von Susu )* 

Vielleicht habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt, wieso beim Aufruf von "vi" eigentlich der "vim" gestartet wird und wie man z. B. den bevorzugten Windowmanager für X-Sessions festlegen kann. Natürlich kann man das "per Hand" über Verlinkungen oder Änderungen an Scripten erreichen, aber Debian GNU Linux hat dafür ein nettes kleines Helferlein bereits an Bord: update-alternatives. Schaut doch einmal in /etc/alternatives, um ein erstes Bild davon zu bekommen, was dieses Tool bewirkt. 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel anhand von "vi". Der Editor liegt in /usr/bin, und ein "ls -l /usr/bin/vi" sollte in etwa folgendes anzeigen: 
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 24. Feb 13:47 /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi 

Ein "ls -l /etc/alternatives/vi" wiederum ergibt dann folgendes: 
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 24. Feb 13:50 /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim 

was bedeutet, dass beim Aufruf von "vi" nun tatsächlich "vim" aufgerufen wird. 

update-alternatives ist also ein Werkzeug für den Administrator (also DICH! *g*), um entsprechende Verlinkungen vorzunehmen. Die wichtigesten "Optionen" die update-alternatives bereitstellt sind --display und --config. Ein "update-alternatives --display vi" könnte z. B. folgende Ausgabe bringen: 

vi - status is manual. 
link currently points to /usr/bin/vim 
/usr/bin/nvi - priority 30 
slave vi.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/nvi.1.gz 
/usr/bin/vim - priority 120 
slave vi.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/vim.1.gz 
Current `best' version is /usr/bin/vim. 

Diese Ausgabe besagt, dass "vi" zur Zeit mit "vim" verlinkt ist, und zeigt weitere Verlinkungs-Möglichkeiten (nämlich auf nvi). Möchte man also lieber den "nvi" benutzen, geht man wie folgt vor: 

update-alternatives --config vi 

Dann wird man gefragt, was mit "vi" verlinkt werden soll (der aktuelle Status wird angezeigt), und man kann (je nach Anzahl der Möglichkeiten) mit der Eingabe einer Zahl die Verlinkung ändern - siehe auch folgendes Beispiel: 

# update-alternatives --config vi 
Selection Command 
----------------------------------------------- 
1 /usr/bin/elvis-tiny 
2 /usr/bin/vim 
*+ 3 /usr/bin/nvi 

Enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number: 2 

Weitergehende Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten finden sich in "man update-alternatives".

----------


## drummermonkey

*9) Debian und Blackdown Java*

Blackdown Java zu Installieren ist, wie alles in diesem Tutorial gaaaaanz einfach, wenn man weiß wie  :Wink: 

*9.1) Die richtigen Quellen*

Blackdown selbst stellt für Debian Sid (und andere, aber die interessieren uns ja nicht  :Wink:  ) bereits Quellen bereit. Jedoch funktionieren sie im regelfall nicht, da sie mit gcc-2.95 kompiliert wurden.
Deshalb nehmen wir folgende Quelle in die sources.list mit auf:


```
echo "#Blackdown Java
deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./
deb-src http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Das kannst du einfach in eine (mit root rechten ausgestattete) konsole pasten.

Ansonsten kannst du die Einträge 

```
 deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./
deb-src http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./
```

 aber auch per Hand erzeugen.

*9.2) Installation*



```
apt-get install j2re1.4
```

oder

```
apt-get install j2sdk1.4[/b]
```

installiert dann Blackdown Java.

_Du brauchst nur eins von beidem, wenn du nicht weißt welches, wird j2re1.4 (runtime environment) wahrscheinlich ausreichen._

Sollte die Konfiguration mit der Fehlermeldung abbrechen, das j2(...).so im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/mozilla-cvs/plugins nicht angelegt werden kann, musst du einfach mit 

```
mkdir -p /usr/lib/mozilla-cvs/plugins
```

 das Verzeichnis erzeugen. nachher kannst du es wieder mit 

```
rm -r /usr/lib/mozilla-cvs
```

löschen 

Das sollte es schon gewesen sein.

----------


## drummermonkey

Debian Sid mit dem Journaling Filesystem XFS 
*Einleitung* 
Bei der herkömmlichen Installation von Debian Woody mit anschließendem Update auf Sarge oder Sid hat man in der Regel - sofern keine eigene Kernelkompilation gewünscht ist - bei den Dateisystemen die Auswahl zwischen ext2, ext3 und reiser. Nun gibt es zwar die Möglichkeit, nach der Installation sich einen eigenen Kernel zu bauen mit weiteren unterstützten Dateisystemen, das eigentliche System läuft dann aber weiterhin entweder auf ext2/ext3 oder reiser und lediglich zusätzliche nicht für das System erforderliche Partitionen können dann zum Beispiel nachträglich auf JFS oder XFS umgestellt werden.

Allerdings gibt es auch bei Debian die Möglichkeit, schon während der Installation XFS auszuwählen, um dann das ganze System unter diesem hochperformanten Dateisystem von SGI laufen zu lassen.

*1. Vorbereitungen*
 Eduard Bloch bietet für eine Debian Netzwerkinstallation unter anderem zwei Miniinstallations CDs , sog. "Netistall-CDs" an, sie basieren auf Debian Woody, haben aber xfs Kernel, eine frühere hat 2.4.18-xfs-bf24, eine aktuellere 2.4.20-xfs-bf24:
http://people.debian.org/~blade/XFS...l/download/old/ #2.4.18-xfs
http://people.debian.org/~blade/XFS-Install/download/ #2.4.20-xfs




Um nachträglich alsa und ähnliches kompilieren zu können, werden auch die jeweiligen Header Dateien angeboten:

http://people.debian.org/~blade/XFS-Install/source/
Da ich mit dem Debian Kernel 2.4.18-bf24 bisher nur gute Erfahrungen hatte, habe ich das  ISO mit dem Kernel  2.4.18-xfs-bf24 gesaugt, dazu dann die kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs_10.00.Custom_i386.deb von http://people.debian.org/~blade/XFS-Install/source/
Daneben wird noch die erste Debian Woody CD Non-US benötigt.

*2. Die Basisinstallation*
Gebootet wird zunächst mit der Netinstall CD mit dem xfs fähigen Kernel, wer schon einmal ein Basis Debian Woody problemlos von CD installiert hat, dürfte keine Probleme mit der Installationsroutine haben. Geht es an die Auswahl der Dateisysteme, so stehen ext2 und XFS zur Verfügung. Ich habe mich für ein komplettes XFS System entschieden, auch wenn XFS auf der /boot Partition unter Umständen wenig Sinn machen mag. /boot habe ich, um mir die Option von diversen Kernelversuchen offen zu halten,  mit 100 MB zwar ein wenig groß gewählt. In Anbetracht der heutigen Festplattengrößen halte ich hier aber eine Diskussion um 100 MB für müßig.

Bei folgendem Exkurs habe ich selbst noch Klärungsbedarf - da meine Erfahrungen mit XFS noch keinesfalls als ausgereift bezeichnet werden können 
*Exkurs: Wenige oder viele Partitionen unter XFS?* 
Siehe dazu eine Problembeschreibung
von mir, auf die es hoffentlich noch einige Reaktionen geben wird. Wegen dem dort Beschriebenen habe ich mich für ein System mit wenigen Partitionen entschieden, es sieht folgendermaßen aus:

/dev/hda1   /boot   xfs   100 M
/dev/hda2   /          xfs    15 G
/dev/hda3   swap             1 G
/dev/hda4   /multi  xfs     25 G

Für ein weiteres Testsystem habe ich meine 2. Festplatte ähnlich partitioniert, natürlich ohne swap 

*3. Fertigstellung der Woody Basis und anschließende Aktrualisierung*
Um ein Grundsystem zu haben, verlangt die Installationsroutine an entsprechender Stelle die oben erwähnte 1. Woody CD. Die Frage nach tasksel beantworte ich mit OK, unter Developement wähle ich dann lediglich C/C++. dselect klicke ich hingegen weg. 

Die Aktualisierung auf Sid erfolgt wie im Hauptinstallationstutorial beschrieben.

*4. Wichtig: Zu beachten* 
Um auf einem Debian System mit Kernel 2.4.18-xfs-bf24 Alsa und andere kernelnahe Module ohne Probleme kompilieren zu können, müssen mindestens 2 Bedingungen erfüllt sein:
a) die Kernelheader müssen zum Kernel passen
b) der verwendete Kompiler muss mit der Version übereinstimmen, mit der der Kernel gebaut wurde
*Zu a)*
Was a) angeht, habe ich schon auf eine Seite mit den passenden Kernelheadern für 2.4.18-xfs-bf24 verwiesen. Das entsprechende Headerpaket wird mit dpkg -i paketname.deb installiert.
In /usr/src liegt dann kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs, das wie folgt verlinkt wird:
ln -sf /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs /usr/src/linux
Ein Stolperstrick kann noch in einer falschen oder fehlenden Verlinkung der Kernelheaders in /lib/modules/2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs liegen. Dort muss es einen Link geben mit Namen build und der muss auf /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs zeigen. Sonst beschweren sich sämtliche ./configure Scripte, die die nötigen Kernelheader zum Kompilieren brauchen darüber, dass die Header angeblich nicht installiert seien.

*Zu b)*
Um herauszufinden, womit der Kernel gebaut wurde, genügt an der Konsole ein:
cat /proc/version 
Bei meinem System erscheint dann:

Linux version 2.4.18-bf2.4-xfs (root@zombie) (gcc version 2.95.4 20011002 (Debian prerelease)) #1 Son Jul 14 09:40:39 CEST 2002 
Daran ist zu erkennen, dass der 2.4.18-xfs-bf24er Kernel mit dem gcc-2.9.5.4 gebaut wurde, dem Standard gcc Kompiler von Debian Woody. Um exakt diese Kompilerversion zu haben, sollte zunächst in die /etc/apt/sources.list des schon auf Sid aktualisierten Systems folgende Sourcen hinzugefügt werden:


######################
# Sourcen für stable #
######################
deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian woody main contrib non-free

deb http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US woody/non-US main contrib non-free

Nach einem apt-get update  wird der gcc-2.9.5.4 wie folgt installiert:
apt-get install gcc-2.95/stable 

Danach muss noch umgelinkt werden, damit gcc-2.9.5.4 auf standardmäßig benutzt wird. Dazu:
ls -la /usr/bin/gcc* 
Das Resultat sollte so aussehen, dass gcc auf gcc-2.9.5 zeigt:
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 2003-10-28 13:21 /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-2.95
-rwxr-xr-x+   1 root     root        74088 2003-10-15 09:23 /usr/bin/gcc-2.95
-rwxr-xr-x+   1 root     root        84748 2003-10-30 23:17 /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 2003-10-28 10:55 /usr/bin/gccbug -> gccbug-3.3

-rwxr-xr-x+   1 root     root        15986 2003-10-30 23:10 /usr/bin/gccbug-3.3
Sonst muss gcc umgelinkt werden.
Nun steht einem erfolgreichen Bauen von alsa und anderen kernelnahen Modulen nichts mehr im Wege.

----------

